# carnivor protein



## IHI (Feb 5, 2016)

Gave this a shot since I'm lactose I tolerant and have almost exhausted all the protein suppliments trying to find some for a Lil extra help that don't just tear me up inside. Some give me flu like symptoms for awhile, some give me severe bloat/upset stomach, all give me extreme stomach distension and while it's bloated out gets hard as a rock.

BSN syntha-6 is the only stuff that doesn't seem to take me out. Read about this Carnivor brand beef based stuff, zero lactose, seems clean enough so figured wth.

Mixes absolutely terrible, never fully dissolves into the water, had like silica sand texture and chunks still floating around.

Taste, ehh, it's a protein suppliment. Not worst I've ever had, but not a pleasant one either

When it said on package, "product will foam up when shaken", yeah, that's no shit. After I shook it in my shaker cup it looked exactly like you blew thru a straw that was in a glass of chocolate milk, nothing but foam and bubbles, and it took a bit for it to come back together and turn back to a liquid, but at least half remained bubbles. Even when I dumped it into sink when I was done, the Damn bubbles never flattened out, it took a bit from the faucet to make them go away and flush down...just weird.

I'll run this 3lb tub and see how my body feels, but first impression stunk.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2016)

Carnivore protein!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2016)

Um, BSN has one of the worst protein supplements out.  Based on lab tests it barely had any protein in it which is probably why it doesn't affect you.

Drink pateurized egg whites that have an fda approved label.  If you don't like the taste mix it with mio


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 5, 2016)

I looked into this beef protein ...I think it was BPI 100% beef isolate I can't remember but I think they use all the beef scraps from unused meat it's ground down to powder. I could be wrong..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you actually like the taste of dairy? Of odors to aggravate IBS you could always just take lactose pills or drink lactaid milk. You could also try whey protein isolate WPI


----------



## bvs (Feb 5, 2016)

dymatize iso 100 worked for a mate who has big lactose issues


----------



## IHI (Feb 5, 2016)

I love steak, I've just been on a constant hunt for accessory protein to help. I've tried the isolates, the dymatize products and stomach distention and severe bloat r symptoms. If I don't take any whey or. Caseins for a week or so, my stomach deflates, ON brand I can't touch due to extreme effect of it.

I'll stop and check out th3 egg whites, I'll swallow some rank shit so if it's a great option to help up profein, I'll just pinch my nose and open the hatch.

Doc, love dairey, so it sucks being intolerant, ice cold milk I could chug a gallon of it, but then live on shitter about 30 minutes to hour later. Stomach just doesn't Ike the stuff, but I love it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2016)

How much do you weigh and how many grams of protein are you eating before adding a supplement?


----------



## bvs (Feb 5, 2016)

If i recall correctly i think universal did a pretty good egg protien powder. Or you could just down a heap of eggwhites, just make sure they are pasturised


----------



## IHI (Feb 5, 2016)

5'10"
Necked I weight in the 205lb territory
Bf, I just got calipers last night and ran an average (don't know if we did it right/wrong) but came up with 17.35%bf. Genetically my body carries it fine everywhere...but my gut, that's it's storage area, so head to toe I look "normal" except for looking pregnant

Without suppliments pre and post workout, I am in the 180g range of protein mainly derived from eggs, chicken breasts, tuna, Greek yougurt, almonds, cottage cheese and then whatever mama cooks for dinner, last night was chicken qesodias(sp?) Other recipes she'll sub hamburger for turkey and once a week I'll doctor up sirloin to eat on a few days. Got a young family and I'm the basic sole provider so can't get nutty buying $25-50 worth of steak every week on top of everything else unfortunately so that's why I crutch on shakes to help pre/post workout.


----------



## mickems (Feb 5, 2016)

IHI said:


> Gave this a shot since I'm lactose I tolerant and have almost exhausted all the protein suppliments trying to find some for a Lil extra help that don't just tear me up inside. Some give me flu like symptoms for awhile, some give me severe bloat/upset stomach, all give me extreme stomach distension and while it's bloated out gets hard as a rock.
> 
> BSN syntha-6 is the only stuff that doesn't seem to take me out. Read about this Carnivor brand beef based stuff, zero lactose, seems clean enough so figured wth.
> 
> ...





I tried that stuff before. the idea of beef protein excited me. surprisingly, the blue razzberry didn't taste as bad as the chocolate. the clumps of gritty protein is what killed the deal for me.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

tried it, taste like shit flavored sand in my opinion. foam from shaking was ridiculous. I gave it to a guy that struggles financially to pay for college so his nutrition suffers. he hated it but went through it to get the protein in.. everything I try if I don't like, he gets..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2016)

IHI said:


> 5'10"
> Necked I weight in the 205lb territory
> Bf, I just got calipers last night and ran an average (don't know if we did it right/wrong) but came up with 17.35%bf. Genetically my body carries it fine everywhere...but my gut, that's it's storage area, so head to toe I look "normal" except for looking pregnant
> 
> Without suppliments pre and post workout, I am in the 180g range of protein mainly derived from eggs, chicken breasts, tuna, Greek yougurt, almonds, cottage cheese and then whatever mama cooks for dinner, last night was chicken qesodias(sp?) Other recipes she'll sub hamburger for turkey and once a week I'll doctor up sirloin to eat on a few days. Got a young family and I'm the basic sole provider so can't get nutty buying $25-50 worth of steak every week on top of everything else unfortunately so that's why I crutch on shakes to help pre/post workout.



You are already eating sufficient protein. Don't bother with the powders.  Not sure why you are hung up on beef, other than it tastes awesome. Buy a big beef roast. They can be cheap and will get you like 6 or 8 meals sometimes.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^^^^^awesome advise! whole food protein has been a big plus in my diet!


----------



## IHI (Feb 5, 2016)

Not hung up on beef, but locally chicken/turkey/tuna/salmon is much more reasonable to purchase at quantity vs red meat. Hell few weeks ago I dropped $23 for 2 stinkin ribeyes. Top sirloin r much cheaper but take alot of doctoring and smoking to make them plastic fork tender...I hate tough steak.

Mama will do roasts maybe twice a month and it will net 2-3 meals so those aren't bad either bang for buck wise. But the staples above r just easier to pack and sneak into our travel tournaments every weekend where ever we end up, most prohibite brining in own food since tourney holders make their money from concessions, but then your only choices are, candy, pizza, hot dogs, popcorn, water/gatorade. 

So shakes r great for weekends since I don't have microwaves available and have to eat what I can sneak in cold.


----------



## IHI (Feb 6, 2016)

Alright had to post this cuz it's messed up, cup I mixed up tonight after leg day

This immediately after shaking







This after sitting for about 3 minutes




Then I grabbed a spoon to scoop off the foam, it reminded me of a mousse pie filling as it is thick but aerated. Ititerally stayed in this state until I grabbed the faucet to rinse it down.




Smells like a chocolate coffee and taste, well I just open the hatch and drained it down then followed with a glass of water. I think this shit may cure you of ghonarehha or clamidia??


----------

